# LOOK 695 & Super Record 11 issues. HELP!



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Question for anyone and everyone. So I have the new 695 and my mechanics are telling me that the my Super Record 11 derailleur is not working w/ the LOOK's derailleur hanger - basically, the way the hanger is made the Super 11 derailleur is not to spec and is off by 4 or 5mm. That means it won't shift properly.
Has anyone had this issue and if so how did you remedy the situation?
Thanks


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

mntvon2 said:


> Question for anyone and everyone. So I have the new 695 and my mechanics are telling me that the my Super Record 11 derailleur is not working w/ the LOOK's derailleur hanger - basically, the way the hanger is made the Super 11 derailleur is not to spec and is off by 4 or 5mm. That means it won't shift properly.
> Has anyone had this issue and if so how did you remedy the situation?
> Thanks



That doesnt sound right at all. is this the shop where you brought the frame ?? i would take a few pitures and send them to Look there must be a simple explination and fix ??

Good Luck and let us know how you go. 

Twiggy


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, they have experience w/ LOOK and I trust them - I race for them and have for 12 years. I know, that doesn't mean much but I do know that they are in touch w./ LOOK but it sounds as if LOOK doesn't really have an answer just yet. THAT'S NO KNOCK AGAINST THEM!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Have they contacted Campy? Maybe it's a defective RD or it wasn't machined correctly.


----------



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

Please let us know asap what the real answer is to this. I was just about to order a SR I-pack in Mondrian and I have Super Record ready and waiting for the build. something does not seem right about this.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Does not sound right but you never know what the real issue is until you see it live. 

I expect to be building some 695's soon and will comment at that time. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

mntvon2 said:


> Question for anyone and everyone. So I have the new 695 and my mechanics are telling me that the my Super Record 11 derailleur is not working w/ the LOOK's derailleur hanger - basically, the way the hanger is made the Super 11 derailleur is not to spec and is off by 4 or 5mm. That means it won't shift properly.
> Has anyone had this issue and if so how did you remedy the situation?
> Thanks


I just made 7 Look 695 team bikes ready to ride, all equipped with new SR2011. No issues at all. You hanger is bend or derailleur is defective or your bike shop mechanic's are really poor....

695 hanger is similar than to old 585 hanger and if RD is off by 4-5mm?? Are you sure that there isn't something wrong in installation??

EDIT: Do the mechanics know that they can't use (with SR) regular outer cableset which submitted with frameset?


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't quite understand - are you saying that one shouldn't use the red cables that came w/ the bike (actually they used the Campy cables)? I too am wondering if the derailleur is bent as well.
Thanks for all of the replies


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

mntvon2 said:


> I don't quite understand - are you saying that one shouldn't use the red cables that came w/ the bike (actually they used the Campy cables)? I too am wondering if the derailleur is bent as well.
> Thanks for all of the replies


Yes, I mean red or white cables which ones came with the frameset. These cables don't work with campagnolo. I really hope that this problem is solved soon. Picture of the bike would be nice. :wink:


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification but they actually did you the campy cables. I do appreciate your feedback though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Campagnolo derailleurs work with hangers that conform to Campagnolo specs. Those specs can be found in the Campagnolo online repository. I doubt (ref. Tumppi) that this Look hanger does not conform.

So either
The hanger is defect,
the deraillieur is defect, or
the LBS is defect (just had to, sorry).

It's gonna be all right.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

First of all, thank all of you that have replied. As for the issue - well, it is a problem w/ the derailleur hanger and both LOOK USA (who are a bunch of awesome guys & ladies) & I are waiting to hear back from LOOK France. Apparently, the way the hanger and frame junction is made is making it difficult to get the Campy 11 to work properly. 
I am posting this bit of latest news because some of you have said that you wanted to build up a 695 w/ Campy 11.
I know that LOOK France will come up w/ something, I just hope that it is sooner than later. Once again, I would like to express the fact that LOOK USA is holding up their end of the bargin - and thanks.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

First of all, thank all of you that have replied. As for the issue - well, it is a problem w/ the derailleur hanger and both LOOK USA (who are a bunch of awesome guys & ladies) & I are waiting to hear back from LOOK France. Apparently, the way the hanger and frame junction is made is making it difficult to get the Campy 11 to work properly. 
I am posting this bit of latest news because some of you have said that you wanted to build up a 695 w/ Campy 11.
I know that LOOK France will come up w/ something, I just hope that it is sooner than later. Once again, I would like to express the fact that LOOK USA is holding up their end of the bargin - and thanks.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Its all good! Many thanks.*

Just so everyone knows, everything is cool as far as Campy 11 working w/ the frame. The frame actually had an issue w/ the internal cable bladders. It seems that the bladders that are meant to house the derialleur cables were tangled. The mechs, who are the best in St. Louis, managed to pull the bladders out and re-route them. They reinstalled the cables and everything works just fine. So there are no issues w/ the rear derailleur or anything else for that matter.
I just thought that I owe that much to all of you and, BTW, here's to the guys at LOOK and my mechs here in the Lou.
Thanks,
V


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Good to hear it got worked out. 

Too little too late now but your LBS should have tested the cable drag from the internal cables and been able to isolate the problem early on. Simply running the cables and pulling them by hand would have felt restricted. They don't teach that at the one week mechanic course it's something you learn after many years of problem solving.


----------



## usul (Feb 15, 2010)

*695 ride*

So now that you have corrected the problem, what how does the 695 ride?


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Unbelievable. I made comments in the other thread w/ my user id.


----------

